# [Gnome games] Le jeu d'échecs plante en 3d

## SpikeXtrem

Bonjour,

depuis quelques temps je peux plus jouer aux échecs puisque j'ai essayé de cocher l'option "3d" dans le menu, et ca a planté. Surprise, quand je redémarre le jeu il plante systatiquement.

voici l'erreur

```
Distribution: Gentoo Base System release 2.0.0_rc6

Gnome Release: 2.20.1 2007-11-23 (Gentoo)

BugBuddy Version: 2.20.1

System: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Tue Oct 23 19:08:09 EDT 2007 x86_64

X Vendor: The X.Org Foundation

X Vendor Release: 10300000

Selinux: No

Accessibility: Disabled

GTK+ Theme: Clearlooks-DarkOrange

Icon Theme: OSX

Memory status: size: 0 vsize: 0 resident: 0 share: 0 rss: 0 rss_rlim: 0

CPU usage: start_time: 0 rtime: 0 utime: 0 stime: 0 cutime:0 cstime: 0 timeout: 0 it_real_value: 0 frequency: 0

----------- .xsession-errors ---------------------

    self.drawBoard()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/glchess/scene/opengl/opengl.py", line 666, in drawBoard

    self.whiteTexture.bind() #blackTexture

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/glchess/scene/opengl/texture.py", line 131, in bind

    self.__texture = self.__generate()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/glchess/scene/opengl/texture.py", line 121, in __generate

    gluBuild2DMipmaps(GL_TEXTURE_2D, GL_LUMINANCE, self.__width, self.__height, self.__format, GL_UNSIGNED_BYTE, self.__data)

GLUerror: [Errno 100900] invalid enumerant

/home/spike/.themes/Clearlooks-DarkOrange/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:58: Clearlooks configuration option "sunkenmenu" is not supported and will be ignored.

/home/spike/.themes/Clearlooks-DarkOrange/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:59: Clearlooks configuration option "menuitemstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.

/home/spike/.themes/Clearlooks-DarkOrange/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:60: Clearlooks configuration option "listviewitemstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.

/home/spike/.themes/Clearlooks-DarkOrange/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:61: Clearlooks configuration option "progressbarstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.

** (bug-buddy:13450): WARNING **: Failed to initialize inotify: Function not implemented

--------------------------------------------------

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/glchess/gtkui/chessview.py", line 148, in __expose

    self.view.feedback.renderGL()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/glchess/main.py", line 363, in renderGL

    self.scene.render()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/glchess/scene/opengl/opengl.py", line 314, in render

    self.drawBoard()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/glchess/scene/opengl/opengl.py", line 666, in drawBoard

    self.whiteTexture.bind() #blackTexture

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/glchess/scene/opengl/texture.py", line 131, in bind

    self.__texture = self.__generate()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/glchess/scene/opengl/texture.py", line 121, in __generate

    gluBuild2DMipmaps(GL_TEXTURE_2D, GL_LUMINANCE, self.__width, self.__height, self.__format, GL_UNSIGNED_BYTE, self.__data)

GLUerror: [Errno 100900] invalid enumerant

```

Vous aurez vu que j'ai gnome 2.20.1.

C'est certain que ca a rapport avec OpenGL. La question que je me pose c'est : "Quest-ce qui manque?"

Alors, experts en python et opengl, il manque quoi?

Merci beaucoup!

----------

## UB|K

salut,

j'ai le même problème et c'est normal qu'il plante systématiquement tant qu'il a l'option 3d "en mémoire"

Pour repasser en mode 2D, il faut décocher la clef /apps/glchess/show_3d dans gconf-editor.

Pour la résolution du problème, comme je ne me sent pas concerné par "experts en python et opengl", je passe la main.

----------

## Delvin

les derniéres versions de pyopengl sont en ~ dans portage, tu as essayé une version plus récente ?

----------

## SpikeXtrem

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> il faut décocher la clef /apps/glchess/show_3d dans gconf-editor. 

 

Merci, c'est deja ca   :Very Happy: 

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> les derniéres versions de pyopengl sont en ~ dans portage, tu as essayé une version plus récente ?

 

j'ai essayé et ca ne fonctionne pas malheureusement. Mais bel essaie.

----------

## SpikeXtrem

Quelqu'un a une idée de quelle est la cause? Ou plutôt, ya quelqu'un pour qui ca fonctionne?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Chez moi ça marche, peut-être un bug avec le 64 bits ?

----------

## gglaboussole

chez moi aussi ça marche...suis en x86

----------

## swilmet

Ça vient peut-être de dev-python/pygtkglext et x11-libs/gtkglext.

Sinon je sais pas vous, mais je trouve que le mode 3D est assez laid... Et que l'IA est beaucoup trop forte même au niveau facile... (bon je suis pas très doué non plus  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## SpikeXtrem

 *darkagonik wrote:*   

> Ça vient peut-être de dev-python/pygtkglext et x11-libs/gtkglext.
> 
> Sinon je sais pas vous, mais je trouve que le mode 3D est assez laid... Et que l'IA est beaucoup trop forte même au niveau facile... (bon je suis pas très doué non plus  )

 

J'ai les dernières version de ces 2 paquets. L'hypothèse du bug 64 bits est possible. Je me demande seulement comment un problème aussi gros dans un package gnome peut passé si inappercu... Je suis le seul a vouloir jouer aux échecs?  :Razz: 

Et effectivement battre l'AI est un véritable challenge, même à Easy.

----------

## SpikeXtrem

*bump*

quelqu'un pour qui ca fonctionne en x64?

----------

## default

x86_64 et ça fonctionne pour moi. quelles informations souhaites-tu?

----------

## SpikeXtrem

 *default wrote:*   

> x86_64 et ça fonctionne pour moi. quelles informations souhaites-tu?

 

C'est quoi tes flags pour gnomes-games et python?

La version de ton dev-python/pyopengl et de python?

----------

## default

falcon ~ # emerge -vp python gnome-games

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl tk -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -nocxx -nothreads -ucs2" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.20.1  USE="artworkextra opengl -debug -guile" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

----------

